# Concealed Carry in Movie Theaters



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

In the wake of the Aurora Co tragedy, I was thinking about the movie theater that my family and I go to

There is the 30.06 sign right in front of the place.....so I dont carry

For one thing who would ever think that something like this would take place

So do you think the rule needs to be changed?
would you carry in a movie theater?
if the law does not change would you carry anyway?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd find a new theater without a 30.06 sign.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

30.06 Why? I always carry at the movies, I'm not the only one either!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Never been to a movie theater that sold that much alcohol!!!

I never used to carry.....getting to the point now where I dont leave home without it.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I'd find a new theater without a 30.06 sign.


X10000000!!!!

If I can't carry they don't get my money.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am not sure if the theate I use has a sign or not. But I have never seen one. But I have been known to not always see the sign. And remember that not all sign are legal. Many times the letters are the wrong size.


----------



## KellyJoe (Apr 3, 2011)

AcFixer said:


> X10000000!!!!
> 
> If I can't carry they don't get my money.


Exactly!!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Never been to a movie theater that sold that much alcohol!!!


30.06 is a completely different sign than the 51% sign related to gross alcohol sales of the establishment.

Both legally require you to disarm before entering the establishment.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Hand this to the manager and find a theater without a 30.06 sign.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> 30.06 is a completely different sign than the 51% sign related to gross alcohol sales of the establishment.
> 
> Both legally require you to disarm before entering the establishment.


Only if displayed correctly and the establishment actually meets the criteria!


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Good website for info on 30.06: http://texas3006.com/index.php


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Hand this to the manager and find a theater without a 30.06 sign.


amen!!!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

the palladium theater in san antonio has not (as of the last time i was there) put up the 30.06 sign......would not suprise me if they stick one up now, which means i wont be going there much any more if at all

all that stupid sign does is kept trained,qualified and licensed honest citizens from carrying...the bad guys cant read so they carry anyway,,,,,,,,stupid ...stupid law!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

See the movie somewhere else.
And call the theatre and tell them why you don't go there anymore.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

[devils advocate]

How can a person tell who the "bad guy" is in a dark movie theater?

[/devils advocate]


----------



## wetduck (Jul 3, 2011)

if I was to carry sign or not i would carry and keep my mouth shut about it, if you need it and use it then being alive to fight the charges over illegal carry is a W


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> 30.06 is a completely different sign than the 51% sign related to gross alcohol sales of the establishment.
> 
> Both legally require you to disarm before entering the establishment.


You are correct...I stand corrected.

Have never seen the 30.06 sign other than what I would consider "legit" places like hospitals, courthouses, etc......havent seen it posted at random establishments around my neck of the woods.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've never seen a 30.06 sign anywhere.
:\

a


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Pretty sure that the local AMC theaters have the 30.06 posted,,,, Not sure about the Cinemark....


Either way, those signs only work on those that abide by the law..... Well, I guess they also give bad guys comfort in knowing that the people there are defenseless...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

would rather get in trouble for having it than get in trouble and not have it..


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally have never seen an accurate 30.06 sign as dictated by the law.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

If I owned a business I would welcome a trained, licensed person to carry their weapon in my business. They have had a background check and are law abiding citizens. Besides my gun only has 10 rounds in it and I may need more.
Pat


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

lordbater said:


> would rather get in trouble for having it than get in trouble and not have it..


:cheers:

Agreed!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> Pretty sure that the local AMC theaters have the 30.06 posted,,,, Not sure about the Cinemark....
> 
> Either way, those signs only work on those that abide by the law..... Well, I guess they also give bad guys comfort in knowing that the people there are defenseless...


Yep, the one by me does, but if only on one door. I forget its there unless I walk in just that door.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

What part of concealed do you not understand? Properly concealed, only one person should know you are carrying.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Need more signs like this one.

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2010/09/28/pkg.bank.robbery.guns.khou


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The problem with mine is that they are the best theater around......and yes they sell alcohol...not 51%....but they sell.....I wont be leavin mine in the truck anymore

Id rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What would have happened if an average joe smoked this fool with a concealed weapon before he had the chance to kill more people? Would he/she be a hero or an offender? A bullet proof vest wouldnt stop one through the skull, this guy must have expected something to happen to him if hes wearing a BFV. Cops should have shot him and asked questions later


-mac-


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

lordbater said:


> would rather get in trouble for having it than get in trouble and not have it..


ditto...


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

the laws here in OK are a bit different than Tx on it, if it's not a place blocked by law all the establishment can do is "request" you don't carry, doenst make it illegal, so I can carry in malls, theatre's etc, as long as noone knows your carrying it makes 0 difference, if you have to use it for some reason then the worst that can happen is you get banned from that establishment.

I'll take having to go to a different theater over a wooden box any day


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Assuming dgeddings is correct I like the OK law - we need something like this in TX


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

WilliamH said:


> [devils advocate]
> 
> How can a person tell who the "bad guy" is in a dark movie theater?
> 
> [/devils advocate]


 The bad guy is the one who is throwing smoke bombs, wearing a gas mask, and shooting innocent people as they try to get away from him...................


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*concealed carry wouldn't change a thing*

Pretty sure that the guy with the concealed pistol ends up on the DOA list in this situation. This guy was wearing bullet proof vest, bullet proof leggings, and carrying an AR 15, 12 guage and other firearms. Making an accurate headshot on a moving target in a dark and smoky theater with your concealed carry weapon is a low percentage shot unless you are very close... most wouldn't even try it, they'd be shooting for body mass. I don't think a concealed carry permit would have stopped this situation. Very, very sad and unfortunate.


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

grayfish said:


> What part of concealed do you not understand? Properly concealed, only one person should know you are carrying.


Amen! To hell with the 30.06 sign. I dont go to bars or night clubs so I dont worry about 51% rule. Is the cazy idiot thinking he's the joker and planning to shoot the place up going to stop when he see's 30.06 sign? I think not!!! If their isnt a medal detector present. Its on me. To protect me and you from them.......


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

wetduck said:


> if I was to carry sign or not i would carry and keep my mouth shut about it, if you need it and use it then being alive to fight the charges over illegal carry is a W


 I carry EVERYWHERE outside of the workplace. I don't give two hoots about any signs. I stand by the "catfish" motto. Don't open your mouth and don't get caught. If i need it i will have it! Obviously the criminals pay no attention to the signs. I will be ready for them. I will be happy to pay the fines or do the time for carrying where i should'nt if it means saving the lives of myself or my family. Period.
Bash on me if you wanna. I don't care.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

wetduck said:


> if I was to carry sign or not i would carry and keep my mouth shut about it, if you need it and use it then being alive to fight the charges over illegal carry is a W


^^^ This. Just do it, most do anyway. Just mind your business. If you need it, its there


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Just dont support any business that have a 30.06 (trespass by holder of license to carry a concealed handgun) sign. If you do screw 'em carry anyway. How are they gonna know unless you pull your barker out to protect your life or the life(s) or others. As a officer I have never heard of someone getting charged with trespassing for carrying where a 30.06 sign is posted. Better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

SiteCast said:


> Pretty sure that the guy with the concealed pistol ends up on the DOA list in this situation. This guy was wearing bullet proof vest, bullet proof leggings, and carrying an AR 15, 12 guage and other firearms. Making an accurate headshot on a moving target in a dark and smoky theater with your concealed carry weapon is a low percentage shot unless you are very close... most wouldn't even try it, they'd be shooting for body mass. I don't think a concealed carry permit would have stopped this situation. Very, very sad and unfortunate.


seems to me that even with avest most people who take a center mass shot go down. maybe not dead but at least knocked over then you have the advantage!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Boatflounder said:


> seems to me that even with avest most people who take a center mass shot go down. maybe not dead but at least knocked over then you have the advantage!


That's a misconception that many people have from watching tv and movies. People don't get knocked down from gun shots with or without a vest, if they did then the shooter would also be knocked down. It's the equal but opposite reaction theory. There are many videos on YouTube of folks being shot with and without a vest, they don't get knocked down. Only a good head shot takes someone down instantaneously and even it doesn't knock them down, they just go straight down.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly, I must admit... there are only a couple places, I won't carry, and they have metal detectors! Don't you just wish, ONE person, in that theatre, had a CHL, and the balls to be packing... theatre or not!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shoot and miss, then all attention is directed at you or your family thats next to you. A .380 or 9mm against his armor and AR or shotgun. Just too many scenarios, I just dont think the outcome of a CHL holder would have been good.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is a question. Would returning fire make the shooter retreat? I would assume that he is not expecting anyone to shoot back, so if he did get shot at, would he have rethought his position and left doing less damage? At the Luby's in Copperas Cove, when the gunman pinned the patrons down and executed them, I would venture to say that a person shooting back would have man the gunman rethink his attack.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Denver is the only county in co that doesn't allow weapons to be carried. You can even opn carry around the rest of the state without any issue and I do on occasion. Usually going on a hike..... One person with a chl could have saved quite a few people.....

I carry a .45 semi or a .45 long revolver... Close range would be an easy shot.... Anything in a theater I would consider close range... One round to the head


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SeaTex said:


> Need more signs like this one.
> 
> http://cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2010/09/28/pkg.bank.robbery.guns.khou


Feel free to open an account: 
http://www.chappellhillbank.com/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Wolf6151 said:


> That's a misconception that many people have from watching tv and movies. People don't get knocked down from gun shots with or without a vest, if they did then the shooter would also be knocked down. It's the equal but opposite reaction theory. There are many videos on YouTube of folks being shot with and without a vest, they don't get knocked down. Only a good head shot takes someone down instantaneously and even it doesn't knock them down, they just go straight down.


Break a rib or two and you're going to change an attitude with or without the knockdown status..


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Wolf6151 said:


> There are many videos on YouTube of folks being shot with and without a vest, they don't get knocked down.


Ha! I didn't find many videos of people getting shot without a vest on YouTube, don't think they allow it!

If this punk kid was taking suppressing fire center mass with 45acp, I guarantee you he would have been taking cover, BA or not! If this would have allowed even one of those helpless victims to escape rather than be slaughtered, it would have been worth it. I've got 11 tries to pop him in the adams apple or between the eyes.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Even if a .380 or 9mm did not go through body armor, I'm sure it would get his attention and like others said maybe make him rethink. My first thought would be keep whoever I am with safe, once they were I would think about shooting back. Odds are if someone shot at him, his attention would shift from the unarmed people to the person with the gun. That would be my plan, if I can't get close enough to make a shot on him(I carry a LCP...gotta be pretty close) I would at least try and get his attention. 

I think the outcome would have been very different if people were allowed to carry in that theater. I think we can assume the fact that it was a gun free zone played into his attack, I'm sure he knew it was. I personally would still carry in most places that say it is not allowed. I realize this may be breaking the law, but bottom line is I would rather fight the legal battle than be 6 feet in the ground. Yes there could be some bad press that came from it, but of course that just depends on the outcome. If this guy busted in that theater and someone with a CHL carrying "illegally" put one between his eyes seconds into the attack, do you think there would still be bad press? Or would he be hailed a hero, and bring up talks that CHL holders should be allowed to carry in places like theaters?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

SiteCast said:


> Pretty sure that the guy with the concealed pistol ends up on the DOA list in this situation. This guy was wearing bullet proof vest, bullet proof leggings, and carrying an AR 15, 12 guage and other firearms. Making an accurate headshot on a moving target in a dark and smoky theater with your concealed carry weapon is a low percentage shot unless you are very close... most wouldn't even try it, they'd be shooting for body mass. I don't think a concealed carry permit would have stopped this situation. Very, very sad and unfortunate.


couple .45s to the chest even with armor is gonna set ya back a little..

I'm wondering how some of the sharp nosed pistol rounds like the sig .357 and the 5.7 would do on body armor..?

A


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

I wonder how all of you would have made these amazing shots with your eyes closed from the tear gas and 300 people in a frenzy running around you. not to mention that as soon as someone saw you with a weapon and were close enough,they would probably would try and dis arm you unless you were wearing a good guy sign. just sayin


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

lil mambo said:


> I wonder how all of you would have made these amazing shots with your eyes closed from the tear gas and 300 people in a frenzy running around you. not to mention that as soon as someone saw you with a weapon and were close enough,they would probably would try and dis arm you unless you were wearing a good guy sign. just sayin


Yes sir. A lot of key board shooting here. Its dark, smokey, people running and screaming, just way too many scenarios. Like I said before, this guy was ready, he had armor, so he expected possible return fire. Its so easy to sit here and say you would have done this, or made a head shot etc.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

lil mambo said:


> I wonder how all of you would have made these amazing shots with your eyes closed from the tear gas and 300 people in a frenzy running around you. not to mention that as soon as someone saw you with a weapon and were close enough,they would probably would try and dis arm you unless you were wearing a good guy sign. just sayin


This. Right here.

While I'd rather die with my gun in my hand facing my attacker then cowering in a corner, this attack was pretty much the worst of the worst case scenarios. Not much chance of putting this guy in your sights, much less putting him down.

Save the dime store bravado for the next post about potlickers.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, one thing is for sure. We will never know how the outcome would have changed if the moviegoers would have had the opportunity to conceal carry, because local politicians felt the need to take that right away from them. This situation does accurately demonstrate the ineffectiveness of calling 911, waiting for the police to arrive and being defenseless.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

With crazy people like this out there, maybe I should trade my 9mm for a FN 5.7. The high velocity round can penetrate different body armory even at a range of 100m. In the situation at the theatre, imagine the guys reaction when all of a sudden he felt a round tear right through him.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I really wonder if it is possible that not a single person out of 300 wasn't armed. An upstanding citizen or a thug, someone had to be carrying..

A

Edit:



Fish-n-Chips said:


> With crazy people like this out there, maybe I should trade my 9mm for a FN 5.7. The high velocity round can penetrate different body armory even at a range of 100m. In the situation at the theatre, imagine the guys reaction when all of a sudden he felt a round tear right through him.


I mentioned that and the sig .357 somewhere around here, maybe another thread..

a


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

The most common establishment I carry in has been and is movie theaters.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

SiteCast said:


> Pretty sure that the guy with the concealed pistol ends up on the DOA list in this situation. This guy was wearing bullet proof vest, bullet proof leggings, and carrying an AR 15, 12 guage and other firearms. Making an accurate headshot on a moving target in a dark and smoky theater with your concealed carry weapon is a low percentage shot unless you are very close... most wouldn't even try it, they'd be shooting for body mass. I don't think a concealed carry permit would have stopped this situation. Very, very sad and unfortunate.


I assure you, if somebody is pounding your vest, helmet, head, arms or legs with 230 grain .45 caliber ammo at 1000 feet per second, you will cease and desist.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

donf said:


> I assure you, if somebody is pounding your vest, helmet, head, arms or legs with 230 grain .45 caliber ammo at 1000 feet per second, you will cease and desist.


And you know this how?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

lil mambo said:


> I wonder how all of you would have made these amazing shots with your eyes closed from the tear gas and 300 people in a frenzy running around you. not to mention that as soon as someone saw you with a weapon and were close enough,they would probably would try and dis arm you unless you were wearing a good guy sign. just sayin


Well we got to see how the situation turned out with a government mandated disarmed population didn't we?

Your right, nobody on earth could have hit that guy , even from a few feet away.
Really?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> And you know this how?


Watch live military footage of troops getting shot while wearing body armor, note their reaction, and get back to us.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Kind of a moot point.. News says he stopped shooting cuz his AK jammed on him..Had to switch to another weapon.. Dunno if it was the pump shotgun or one of the two Glock 40s.. Found a 90 round drum in the theater.. God only knows how many he could have killed if the AK hadn't jammed up...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

donf said:


> Watch live military footage of troops getting shot while wearing body armor, note their reaction, and get back to us.


Post up some proof. Most people carry .380s, .32's, 9mm's. No telling what kinda concealed guns would be in the movies that night. But show me your proof with the 1st 3 listed. Nobody knows!!! Too many superman posts here


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

The pne thing that has struck me was that in texas after chl was passed crime went down not because of crack shots but because the bad guys had no way to know who had what. Went to easyer pickings
Mac 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

This wasn't the video I was looking for but it will do.






So much for being knocked down by the shot or broken ribs. I'm not sure what cartridge is being fired but that sure looks like the front end of an AK-47 which is 7.62x39, alot more powerful than anyone's concealed carry weapon. Granted that vest is probably much better than anything the shooter in the movie theater was wearing but the rifle was surely much more powerful than anything anyone would have returned fire with as well. The idea of returning fire to save lives is a good one but remember the theater was dark, filled with smoke, loud, the guy's wearing black, people screaming and running everywhere, and the odds of hitting a small moving target (his face) under those conditions are worse than winning the lottery. The idea of returning fire is noble but impracticable under the circumstances.

Here's the one I was looking for.






Point blank range.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you Wolf. And it wasnt just smoke, it was some kind of irritant, add that factor in there. But we have some Superman CHL holders here


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

TxDremz said:


> I carry EVERYWHERE outside of the workplace. I don't give two hoots about any signs. I stand by the "catfish" motto. Don't open your mouth and don't get caught. If i need it i will have it! Obviously the criminals pay no attention to the signs. I will be ready for them. I will be happy to pay the fines or do the time for carrying where i should'nt if it means saving the lives of myself or my family. Period.
> Bash on me if you wanna. I don't care.


Exactly right. I carry past every sign, 51% included.

It isn't anyone's business if you have a pistol on you.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

He also had the high position in the back of the theater to go with the fact that he had a gas mask and an irritating gas canister had been thrown. Not to mention the complete surprise and he would have been hard to see in all black in the back of a dark theater. I think even if there had been a chl holder there wasn't anything that could be done. Unless you happened to be on the back row also and got lucky.

This crazy individual had thought this thing through and he was an intelligent person, thank god the gun jammed. It would have been nice if someone could have stopped him faster but it would have been a tough situation.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not doubting the fact that it would be a serious feat to make a good shot in the situation going on in the theater, and to take him down. All the factors put together, yeah that is a pretty crappy situation to start taking shots.

He was not wearing(by what I gather) trauma plates of any type. Odds are it was just a regular layered ballistic vest. The videos you see of the military guys getting hit, knocked down, but getting back up are WITH plates. You could compare getting hit with an AK round while wearing plates to a .45 round with no plates. Just what I have been told in my training.

The vest stops the bullet, but remember energy can not be created or destroyed. Your body still absorbs that energy, a .45 to the torso will knock the wind out of you, and probably make you take a knee. Two rounds, and that guy is on the ground hurting just from the impact on his vest. Now, I carry a .380. So saying I was able to make shots in the theater(see the beginning of my post about how difficult that may have been), it would hurt him, but not really put him on the ground. It would mainly get his attention, which is really all I would want to do. Maybe if I got his attention a 6 year old girl would have lived?

Something like the 5.7 would probably penetrate the vest he was wearing, again assuming it was a vest without trauma plates(or ceramic ones like we have in the military). I'm not even sure if you can buy body armor with plates? Either way though, its a sad sad thing that happened, and we will never know what the outcome would be, because no one was carrying to even attempt it. 

Remember folks, gun free zones are safe for all!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Either way, I don't care which side of the line you sit!!! Personally, I would want to have a fighting chance for me and my family and all I can say is rather a wolf than a lamb at the slaughter. 

I can promise you there is no bravado, chest pounding, ego maniac, bullet proof, etc. going on behind this key board!! Believe me, when I say Egos have killed more than just a few people in the real world and we lose a lot of good folk's in my line of work every year to nothing more than ego's!!!! 

Would I have lost, probably, but he would have probably remembered my passing!! Would the smoke, panicked crowds, ducking for cover, gathering family and or friends, looking for nearest exit (which I always try to situate myself and family in close proximity to) have made the situation almost impossible if not completely impossible for me to get an accurate shot off, absolutely!!! Would the bullet proof garments he was wearing have prevented my shots from finding their mark, most likely! I wasn't there so I can't say for sure (just like everybody on this thread) about anything in reference to what happened in that Aurora, Colorado theater on that dreadful night!!!

On the other hand, what I can say with some certainty is the dark, smoke, panicked people, environment, etc. made his situation the same as it would have made for me!!! He was most likely just shooting at shapes in the smoke or people that were trying to exit near him or he was just spraying the area (unless he had thermal optics)!!! Yes, he did have a gas mask on but that didn't improve his visual acuity and in fact, it probably hindered his ability to pick up more targets than he did!!! In all reality, had he of not thrown the smoke canister then there would most likely have been a lot more killed than injured!!!

Bottom line is we will probably see more restrictions on legal gun owners and more places will institute restrictions on law abiding gun carriers!!! You will probably see metal detectors, etc. at theaters. Would that have stopped this individual that was determined to do this, NO!!! Did he barge through the front door and do this, NO!!! He bought a ticket and went to the theater and then left through the exit, propped it open and then retrieved his weapons!!! Would all the guns laws, metal detectors, etc. in the world have prevented this, probably not!!!!

Would the situation have been different if somebody in that theater had had a weapon and was able to deploy it and engage the threat, who knows!?!?!?!? Would the situation have turned out differently, at this point, nobody will ever know, but maybe, just maybe, it would have if somebody with their own weapon had engaged this individual!!! Would it have saved anybody, who knows!?!?!?

What I do know is that I will continue to carry my Concealed Handgun at every opportunity! Will it change the outcome of a situation if it happens to me or my family? Maybe, Maybe not, possibly, mmmmmm who knows, but what I do know is that before my family or myself is summarily executed at the hands of a mad man or persons I want *EVERY* chance for them and myself!!!! Will I ever have to use it, again, who knows?!?!?!? *Only God knows how much I hope for my family's sake that I or we never, ever, ever, have to find out!!!!*

*Our family's Prayers and Condolences go out to all the families that have been affected by this horrible and horrendous Tragedy!!!!!*


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/for...yourself-in-a-shooting-like-that-in-colorado/


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Thank you Wolf. And it wasnt just smoke, it was some kind of irritant, add that factor in there. But we have some Superman CHL holders here


While I understand your point, I have been shot at a few times and the reaction has been the same..."M%^*(#$&% F&&**)_* er"!!!!!!! The heart races the adrenalin pumps and then training kicks in. Either you become the hunted and die like a coward or you suppress the firepower to the best of your ability and move to repel the enemy. Defending my family would be my objective and death or success would be the only two outcomes acceptable to me. Marines are trained to charge the enemy.....a coward like him recieving well aimed shots and seeing someone charge him in a tactical manner would no doubt be a game changer. Less lives lost and the manuevering would've drawn him to me and away from my family and others. CHL imo would've been a definite advantage and it would've minimized the loss of life. That ain't superman brother....that's being an ***** Marine for life!!!! I have thought out the scenario many times. The outcome may not be good for me, but my family will live on safely knowing I did all I could to protect them.

Cinemark Webster is where I watch my flicks and there is no 30.06 there! I pray nothing happens but if it does I will defend my family to the death. Just sayin!

Mike


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Thank you Wolf. And it wasnt just smoke, it was some kind of irritant, add that factor in there. But we have some Superman CHL holders here


if you don't want to stand behind them - feel free to stand in front of them.

personally - I would rather give my life trying to protect my family than dying like a dog in the street.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Good thing this guy was carrying at church just a few months ago and in the same area...

http://www.ketknbc.com/news/two-killed-in-church-shooting


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I take my elderly mom to movies often.....I definitely will carry my gun to movies now. I would rather be armed than not.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

They can put up whatever sign they want telling you that they don't want you to conceal carry at their establishment. The difference is any variance from what is listed above, is not considered criminal trespass.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've said it before..

I'd rather get in trouble for having it than get in trouble and not have it..

a


----------

